# What's your choice of caseback - SS or Bronze ?



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm a lurker on this forum and I didn't know I will be buying an Aquadive for myself if its not for roo7's introduction of this historical make "Aquadive". I have decide to opt for a Bronze case Aquadive as I do not ve any Bronze case Diver in my small collection. However, I'm in the state of dilemma for a decision on the type of caseback for my choice of Bronze/Brown dial. Can I ask u guys here what's your take on the choice of caseback and y do u opt for it if it is not a tough thing to explain. 

I do consider a few things like irritation, stains after wearing if Bronze does ??? And lastly in long run for collection. Pls chime in if u have something to say.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

SS is the safe bet... Hopefully, Aquadive will make them available from day ONE, but if not I'll wait till April.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

My first choice is a bronze case back. However, I have a UTS 3000m diver that was custom made and the case is PVD however the case back is SS and it really looks cool. You be the judge.










It looks good on the UTS, however we are dealing with a lighter color metal, bronze, which will get darker as it ages, so your guess is as good as mine, I opted for the bronze case back.

Zenton on the other hand issued their bronze with a SS case back. I got it on the secondary market that way. Does not look to bad.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Both of those look awesome W.C. I'm just scared of allergies or green/black wrist syndrome. So for me, I'll go the safe route when given the opportunity to choose!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Having had a bronze caseback bronze watch (Kazimon), I can testify that it discolored my wrist (no allergies). It came off but to avoid it you either had to wear a nato/zulu or bund (which I am not a huge fan of). I know Scott from Times of Plenty straps makes a work around for his Kazimon as well. Since I will wear it on the isofrane, I will go with SS. My benarus has a ti caseback and it looks great.


----------



## TaiTam (Jun 6, 2010)

You might want to Google the exalt effects of bronze on skin. I remember reading somewhere that continued exposure to bronze may not be in your best long term interest.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I have BS300 and not going to buy bronze BS100, but if yes, bronze caseback is preferable for me... I like to touch of that metal on the skin and black coloring. I already have copper bracelet and IMO copper, bronze etc is good for the health when touch the skin. 
I am not afraid about allergies at all, I am not a barbie


----------



## cjmay (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd go with a bronze back and coat it with clear nail polish if an allergy manifested itself.


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

cjmay said:


> I'd go with a bronze back and coat it with clear nail polish if an allergy manifested itself.


I'm going bronze back as well. It's going to look way better, will be more exclusive, and won't have to wait an extra month to get this bad boy on the wrist!


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

I take the Bronze Caseback. :-!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine turns my wrist green and if I polish it, it turns my wrist green even faster. I defiantly like stainless casebacks more.


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Medusa said:


> Mine turns my wrist green and if I polish it, it turns my wrist green even faster. I defiantly like stainless casebacks more.


Was it a bronze Kazimon that did this?


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

My kaz turned my wrist black. It washed off pretty easily.


----------



## ericdraven (May 1, 2007)

My KAZIMON IS ALL BRONZE , to me if you are gonna have a bronze watch the whole damn thing should be bronze. go bronze or go home . it looks better


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Bronze for me.


----------

